# VRI*ety Questions



## bjones9942 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm considering buying a timeshare at a VRI managed resort and had a couple of questions for those in-the-know 

First, how easy is VRI*ety to work with?  Is there generally availability in locations people want to trade to (other than Hawaii)?

Second, their website says they have a low fee for internal trades, but never get around to saying what it is!  Anyone want to give me an idea?

Thanks in advance for your help!

Brett


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 20, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> I'm considering buying a timeshare at a VRI managed resort and had a couple of questions for those in-the-know
> 
> First, how easy is VRI*ety to work with?  Is there generally availability in locations people want to trade to (other than Hawaii)?
> 
> ...



VRI people are great to work with.

Go to the VRI website and you can see the VRI resorts. VRI*ity generally has availability at these resorts regularly and other (non - VRI) on a hit or miss basis.

The fee is $89 - where were you wanting to go?


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  I would probably want to stay at my home resort for the first few years ... but the option of internal trading would be a selling point for me as long as the fees were reasonable (they are) and I could trade into something I like (sounds like I could).


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> I'm considering buying a timeshare at a VRI managed resort and had a couple of questions for those in-the-know
> 
> First, how easy is VRI*ety to work with?  Is there generally availability in locations people want to trade to (other than Hawaii)?Second, their website says they have a low fee for internal trades, but never get around to saying what it is!  Anyone want to give me an idea?
> 
> ...



The question in red is too general.  You can look on their website to see the locations most often available.  If you need specifics click on my blue user name to PM me and I might be able to look for you, time permitting.

http://www.vrietyexchange.com/ExchangeDirectoryMap.aspx


The current exchange rates are $109 - $129 depending where you exchange into.

One nice feature is that if you own at least one VRI/MROP resort unit you can deposit any of your other units for trade.

I am giving away a VRI resort in FL, if you're interested just PM me.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2012)

The VRI*ety exchange system is operated by Trading Places, and uses the exact same software.  When you do an on-line search in VRI*ety, you are able to access then entire TPI inventory pool, plus additional inventory that is VRI only.  So if you want to see where you can go relatively easily in VRI*ety, just check what is available in TPI, then mentally graft on to that some additional inventory from VRI resorts.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve & CSXJohn!

If I'm not the high bidder on the auction I'm going for I'll give you (CSXJohn) a shout about your FL unit.  I would just prefer that my 'home resort' be somewhat closer to my actual home.  I don't want to have to trade every year, and FL is quite a trek 

Woo Hoo ... Mine, all mine http://www.ebay.com/itm/110898037961.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

bjones9942 said:


> Thanks for the info Steve & CSXJohn!
> 
> If I'm not the high bidder on the auction I'm going for I'll give you (CSXJohn) a shout about your FL unit.  I would just prefer that my 'home resort' be somewhat closer to my actual home.  I don't want to have to trade every year, and FL is quite a trek
> 
> Woo Hoo ... Mine, all mine http://www.ebay.com/itm/110898037961.



I'm glad you got the unit you were seeking.  Mine would be better suited for someone local to the area so they could take advantage of the pool area during the summer months.

Good luck.


----------



## gravityrules (Jun 26, 2012)

*VRI*ety bonus week*

VRI*ety has also offered bonus weeks for deposits, I don't know if that is an on-going offer.  The bonus week was only good 45 days or less (if I'm remembering this correctly) in advance for a fixed $169.  I was able to reserve a late May week at FoxRun Resort in North Carolina for some friends with the bonus week.

VRI*ety also offers rental weeks.  Prices can be as low as $294 for weeks; the price is usually lower as the usage week get closer in time.

You can do quite a bit on-line with VRI (VRI*ety, pay maintenance fees, and I think some VRI resorts have on-line reservation capability) but their customer reps are very good too if you call them.


----------



## gravityrules (Jun 26, 2012)

*VRI*ety bonus week*

duplicate entry


----------



## deemarket (Jun 30, 2012)

*VRI  selltimeshareorg*



bjones9942 said:


> Thanks for the info Steve & CSXJohn!
> 
> If I'm not the high bidder on the auction I'm going for I'll give you (CSXJohn) a shout about your FL unit.  I would just prefer that my 'home resort' be somewhat closer to my actual home.  I don't want to have to trade every year, and FL is quite a trek
> 
> Woo Hoo ... Mine, all mine http://www.ebay.com/itm/110898037961.



Would you please keep us posted on how your transaction goes using ebay seller - selltimeshareorg.  Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 30, 2012)

Not well at all.  The seller's 'contract' called for me agreeing to pay him $1,000 plus any lost maintenance fees if I didn't complete the deal - and then wouldn't give me either an estoppel letter or a copy of the deed so I could verify the facts of his auction listing without first signing the contract.  

After winning two auctions previously that were significantly misstated (the first was list as WWVC and turned out to be WIVC - possibly an honest mistake, but I had to deal with a nightmare employee and finally fixed it on my own, the second stated 1-50 useage that turned out to not include spring or fall) I am not about to complete a purchase without the ability to verify that I am buying what they said they were selling.

After telling them that I expected to either have the information by this last Friday, or I would consider that they didn't want to complete the deal, I heard nothing, so I left them negative feedback.  They then filed a non-payment case with eBay and sent me a threatening letter saying they were going to have eBay suspend my account.  Here's part of their email to me (from Matt Shell): 

'I was going to have the title company provide you with additional documentation, but after your rude feedback, I feel like I have no choice but to cancel the sale and have eBay remove the feedback. I can cancel the sale neutrally and not suspend your account if you remove your feed or proceed with the dispute and have eBay remove it. Please let me know how you wish to proceed. '

Really?  After all this time (I asked for an estoppel letter while the auction was still ongoing) they were finally going to give me the information?  And now they have the ability to suspend my eBay account as well?

I'd say stay away from Matt Shell - the 'director of sales and customer relations' and from 'selltimeshare.org'.

I actually did tell them I'd complete the deal if they gave me a copy of the deed by tonight - and the information checks out, but I don't think they will.  Oh well, I'll just start waiting again for another unit to come up for auction.


----------



## ampaholic (Jun 30, 2012)

Ah, only eBay can suspend your account - _*never*_ a seller - and eBay lets you get at least two "non payment" strikes before they even consider such a drastic action.

I also believe real estate listings are not subject to the "non-payment" rules.


----------

